# 12V vs. 24V trolling motor



## SVOMike86 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey guys, got a question as to what would have longer range. I'm wondering if a 12V trolling motor run with 55lb thrust would have a longer range than a 24V troller with 70lb would. Reason for the question is my boat is a 14ft flat bottom and I think I could get away with running at a lower setting on the 70, rather than full speed on the 55. Any ideas? And also, can I hook up 2 batteries to the 12V to give it a longer range? If I did, I'm guessing it would have to be hooked up parallel correct?


----------



## Butthead (Sep 16, 2011)

24 volt!!!
On my 1436 I burned through battery power WAY faster with 2 batteries hooked to a 12 volt 50# TM than with the 24 volt 80# motor.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Sep 16, 2011)

Really? Thanks for the input, but I almost didn't want to hear that. lol. That makes this project a little more out of reach.  So I haven't researched it at all, but how does it work, just 2 12V batteries wired in series?


----------



## Butthead (Sep 16, 2011)

Yup, two 12 volt batteries in series.

--*neg*--[12v]--*pos to neg*--[12v]--*pos*--


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Sep 16, 2011)

I upgraded to a 12/24v trolling motor a few months back...I will never again own a 12v trolling motor.

I have a 14/48 flat bottom jon with just a simple floor install. With the 12v 36lb thrust motor I would burn through a battery in about 5 hours because I had to run it on 4/5 to combat the wind.

After switching over to the 24v motor I could run on setting 2/3 for a few days between charges.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Sep 16, 2011)

Alright, I think I'm sold. Thanks guys.


----------

